# Halo



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone else looking forward to anniversary? I'm currently reworking through reach with my best mate on legendary in anticipation. Should be epic fun! We recently replayed the original on xbox and remembered just how good it was back in the day!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

looking forward to it. can't think of when i'll get the time to play it though with all the other games coming out in the coming months


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Skyrim is going to ruin my life :lol:


----------

